
MVP Spec - hyperpallium
https://blog.ycombinator.com/practical-design-mvp/
======
westurner
> _The criticism of the MVP approach has led to several new approaches, e.g.
> the Minimum Viable Experiment MVE[19] or the Minimum Awesome Product
> MAP[20]._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_viable_product#Critici...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_viable_product#Criticism)

